#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Compatibilidade placas Huawei 950 ?

## Nielsen

Amigos o chassis huawei 950 e suas controladoras parecem que tem algumas incompatibilidades entre elas.
Existe alguma tabela que descreva isso.
Por exemplo estou uma CSH com ISU2 e EG4, parece que a EG4 é incompativel, neste caso os leds de indicação da fibra dão link ok, mais no web lct estão sempre down.
Tenho outro funcionando com CXP, EM6T e IFU, neste caso uso cabo de rede e está ok.

----------


## lucianobatista

Tenho EG4 funcionando perfeitamente com CSH. A EG4 as duas SFP são também as duas primeiras portas metálicas. Oque pode está acontecendo e atualizações da CSH que faz isso, e o rádio só reconhece 2 portas da EG4, que no caso são as duas últimas portas metálicas. Então faça teste e ligue algum cabo em uma das duas últimas portas metálicas e veja no rádio pelo weblct se está UP.

Enviado via XT1068 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Nielsen

> Tenho EG4 funcionando perfeitamente com CSH. A EG4 as duas SFP são também as duas primeiras portas metálicas. Oque pode está acontecendo e atualizações da CSH que faz isso, e o rádio só reconhece 2 portas da EG4, que no caso são as duas últimas portas metálicas. Então faça teste e ligue algum cabo em uma das duas últimas portas metálicas e veja no rádio pelo weblct se está UP.
> 
> Enviado via XT1068 usando UnderLinux App


Deu up. Mais não configurei para testar tráfego.
Agora como faço para funcionar pela fibra?

----------


## lucianobatista

Rapaz. Isso aí é o que menciono acima. Tem como posta um print de todas as interfaces de dados do rádio. 

Enviado via XT1068 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Nielsen

Vou postar amanha sem falta.
Agradeço sua ajuda amigo.

----------


## lucianobatista

Ok. Pode postar amanhã aqui. Mas já lhe adianto se for que estou pensando a controladora CSH está libera só pra reconhecer 2 portas da EG4( 2 ultimas). Isso é algo relacionado a atualização ou licença da placa. 

Vlw.
Boa noite.


Enviado via XT1068 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## brunocemeru

Ac

----------


## Nielsen

> Ok. Pode postar amanhã aqui. Mas já lhe adianto se for que estou pensando a controladora CSH está libera só pra reconhecer 2 portas da EG4( 2 ultimas). Isso é algo relacionado a atualização ou licença da placa. 
> 
> Vlw.
> Boa noite.
> 
> 
> Enviado via XT1068 usando UnderLinux App


Veja se estas te ajudam.

http://imgur.com/a/zuLHy

Se precisar de skype, teamviewer só me falar.

----------


## Nielsen

Esta funcionando pela ethernet 3 ou 4 da placa.
Mais fibra nada, nem aparece no weblct

----------


## lucianobatista

Isso mesmo q imaginei. 

Enviado via XT1068 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Nielsen

Muito complicado de tentar usar pela fibra?

----------


## armc_2003

> Amigos o chassis huawei 950 e suas controladoras parecem que tem algumas incompatibilidades entre elas.
> Existe alguma tabela que descreva isso.
> Por exemplo estou uma CSH com ISU2 e EG4, parece que a EG4 é incompativel, neste caso os leds de indicação da fibra dão link ok, mais no web lct estão sempre down.
> Tenho outro funcionando com CXP, EM6T e IFU, neste caso uso cabo de rede e está ok.


Bom dia.
Conseguiu a solução para a sua questão?

----------


## Nielsen

> Bom dia.
> Conseguiu a solução para a sua questão?


Sim esta funcionando mais somente por cabo rj45
Link vao passar no Max 360mbs mesmo

----------


## lucianobatista

Caro Nielsen, estou procurando solução para esse problema. Isso é algo referente a uma atualização na controladora entre "licença". Quando tiver algo posto aqui para podermos ficar ciente da resolução do problema.


Enviado via XT1068 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Nielsen

> Caro Nielsen, estou procurando solução para esse problema. Isso é algo referente a uma atualização na controladora entre "licença". Quando tiver algo posto aqui para podermos ficar ciente da resolução do problema.
> 
> 
> Enviado via XT1068 usando UnderLinux App


Ok Luciano, caso eu consiga algo postarei aqui tb.
O "radinho" complicado

----------


## lucianobatista

Rapaz, e um rádio complicado. Mas tenho na faixa de 18 enlaces tudo Huawei. Que saber uma coisa, depois de instalado e tiver redondinho esquece do equipamento. Tenho 4+0, 2+0 e 1+0. Tudo rodando filé.

Outros radios também tenho, mas nada comparado com robustez dos Huawei.

Enviado via XT1068 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## tutasme

então amigos, começo minha primeira experiência. Apanhei pra caramba pra fazer um ptp em banca duas rtn 910, mas enfim funcionou, pelo ou menos na bancada, pinga na outra ponta. Tenho também uma 950 mexi tanto na camarada que devo ter apagado as configurações do cf card(via dip switch). Alguém sabe como recuperá-lo ? dá pra jogar um cf card da 910 nele e copiar os dados pra controladora do 950 (CSH)e depois voltar com ele pra 910. Uma coisa eu aprendi com esses rádios. ler bastantes manuais e tutoriais dos bichos. Leiamos primeiro aprendamos sobre as placas compatibilidades versões gerencias comissionamento, se não a gente apanha d+ e não tem como falar mal dos bichos né. Tenho ceragon, alcatel rodando aqui, liga e esqueça... né !!!
agora vou subir este rtn 910. Se alguém puder me ajudar no rtn950 agradeço.

----------


## Nielsen

Qual melhor versão para configurar os 950? tem o link de download ai?
alguma exigencia quanto ao OS e navegador ?

----------


## tutasme

Nielsen, eu não tenho muita experiencia com huawei, mas pra 950 experimente usar a vesrão weblct_2013 ou anterior preferencialmente no windows XP. tive alguns problemas no windows 7. você deve achá-la no 4shared. tem um post sobre isso neste mesmo tópico.
Existe uma versão que se chama weblct without installation, que roda direto do pc sem instalação.

----------


## brunocemeru

Aproveitando o gancho.
Amigos estou iniciando com rádios digitais como alguns ai.De início rádios ubnt e mk davam conta do recado mas agora não dá mesmo então vamos aos poucos migrando para rádios mais parrudos.
Hoje tenho um par da huawei 8ghz operando na boa,porém quem fez minha configuração foi um técnico a parte.Não conheço quase nada.Estes dias mesmo fui por uma porta gbic e tive que o contatar.
Eu possuo duas maganizes completas de backup,estou querendo usa-las para testes.
Dúvidas;
1-Posso liga-las sem antena?
2-posso liga-las em fonte 48v comuns,tipo essa:http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...v-chip-pwm-_JM .
3-corro algum risco de danifica-las.
Quem puder me auxiliar com algum curso ou material didático pago claro.Só quero conhecer de fato com o que estou trabalhando.
Os caras são gente boa,mas depender é fod...

----------


## lucianobatista

Respostas número 1: pode ligar sem antenas, desde q potência esteja mínima.
2: Essa fonte ai não conheço, mas eu lhe aconselho essa http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...-mod-epw30-_JM.

3: Danificar agente corre risco a todo momento, tanto quanto instalação, quanto a testes de bancada, oque vale muito e atenção na hora de ligar os radios, e também as odus. Não deixar muito proxima uma da outra e deixar potência mínima possível.






Enviado via XT1068 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## tutasme

Brunocemeru, a minha experiência com rádios indica que você pode ligar as odu sem antena alguma, sem problemas. pode ligar na fonte que você mensurou sim. Pode brincar bastante com os bichinhos eles são bem poderosos. Só evite de conectar e desconectar o ODU do rádio com rádio ligado. como você vai trabalhar em bancada, baixe a potencia do mesmo. leia bastante sobre os mesmos.
qual par você tem de reserva ?

----------


## brunocemeru

Odu rtn 600.
Tem algum material para indicar ?

----------


## tutasme

tem um vídeo no youtube rtn comissoning.
scribd também tem bastante coisa (em inglês).

----------


## JonasMT

Tbm to com alguns rtn950 + eg4 os meus tbm só reconhecem 2 porta infelizmente to apanhando até kkkkk

Na hora de criar a brigde ao adicionar uma porta seja da eg4 ou isv3 da erro de encapsulamento. Alguem ja posso pelo menos problema?

----------


## JonasMT

Tbm to com alguns rtn950 + eg4 os meus tbm só reconhecem 2 porta infelizmente to apanhando até kkkkk

Na hora de criar a brigde ao adicionar uma porta seja da eg4 ou isv3 da erro de encapsulamento. Alguem ja posso pelo menos problema?

----------


## lucianobatista

O encapsulamento de todas as portas participantes da Bridge devem está em NULL. 

Enviado via XT1068 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Nielsen

Da uma conferida se todas interfaces tanto do rf quanto da rede estão em layer2 e com o mesmo mtu.
Depois junta as duas pelo elan ou eline esqueci qual da certo
Tem que ver se as interfaces nao estão amarradas em nenhuma outra configuração tipo eaggr eline elan qinq e etc

----------


## tutasme

isso Nielsen, verifique mstp também pode ser que ela esteja amarrada em outra config, nas configurações de ethernet coloque todos os encapsulamentos em Null da if também coloque em null, o método mais fácil é E-LAN service., usar o windows XP também ajuda.....

----------


## Nielsen

Liguei os meus na bancada um ao lado do outro deitados.
Nem lembro a potencia que estava  :Frown:

----------


## JonasMT

> isso Nielsen, verifique mstp também pode ser que ela esteja amarrada em outra config, nas configurações de ethernet coloque todos os encapsulamentos em Null da if também coloque em null, o método mais fácil é E-LAN service., usar o windows XP também ajuda.....


Muito obrigado, era esse mesmo o erro! Bridge Ok, agora é apanhar pra configurar o ptp kkkk

----------


## Nielsen

tem diferença usar layer2 ou null?
e o mtu acho que o meu esta 1620?

----------


## JonasMT

> E bota apanhar nisso. Aqui apanhamos muito pra configurar, agora 100% afinado, o bixo é extremamente estável, RTN950 também. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone.


To com 2x 905 rodando a quase 3 meses o paz no coraçao kkk agora é subir mais 3x 950.

ps: Fica a dica em 7/8/10ghz com ODU xmc-2 só vai até 256qam quase perdi os cabelo tentando subir a 1024 e sem sucesso, agora é brigar com quem me vendeu e garantiu 1024qam.
Pra fazer isso precisa ser a ODU XMC-2h

----------


## Nielsen

Tem muitas particularidades esses hardware, tanto placas , quanto odus ? embola meio de campo

----------


## JonasMT

> Tem muitas particularidades esses hardware, tanto placas , quanto odus ? embola meio de campo


Se comprar os modelos modulares tem sim, mas geralmente apenas de ler o manual se pega as manha. Eu achei os 950 meio dificil no inicio pois o 905 vem tudo embutido.

----------


## JonasMT

Alguem sabe me dizer pq no meu web nao aparece essa bendita aba aqui



Quando clico nela só aparece essa bendita tela e nao consigo configurar nada

----------


## JonasMT

Consegui finalmente, apos ver um video no youtube percebi que o WebLCT é mais bugado que tudo, qualquer alteraçao feita deve ser dado aplique + query e no caso da odu só reconheceu apos adicionar fechar o LCT parar o serviço e entrar novamente, Link ON. Mesmo usando o windows xp esse programa é bemmm vagabundo.

----------


## tutasme

Ler os manuais ( hardware description guide ) nos dá uma visão melhor com o que estamos mexendo. Só pra dar uma ideia as placas ifu2 ifx2 tem funcões diferentes
ifu2 para o transmissão tdma+ethernet enquanto a ifx2 é para o xpic e isu2 u de universale ou seja faz tanto ifu2 como xpci e as mais novas isv3 que modulam em 512qam e 1024qam em odu mxc. CSHA CSHB CSHC CSHD é a mesma controladora com interfaces diferentes umas eth outras com sfp e por aí vai

----------


## armc_2003

Pessoal, venho em público, agradecer ao colega @*lucianobatista*, que resolveu meu problema com um huawei.
O cara é fera no assunto.
Luciano, muito obrigado.


______
André

----------


## tutasme

Tenho uma 950 na qual não consigo logar, já tentei todas as senhas possíveis lct password root password e até szhw nesoft. 
não foi reconhecida pela search NE somente por auto IP discovery.
Placa CSH com led ( prog ) aceso vermelho
alguém tem alguma idéia ?

----------


## lucianobatista

Respostas número 1: pode ligar sem antenas, desde q potência esteja mínima.
2: Essa fonte ai não conheço, mas eu lhe aconselho essa http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...-mod-epw30-_JM.

3: Danificar agente corre risco a todo momento, tanto quanto instalação, quanto a testes de bancada, oque vale muito e atenção na hora de ligar os radios, e também as odus. Não deixar muito proxima uma da outra e deixar potência mínima possível.






Enviado via XT1068 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## tutasme

Brunocemeru, a minha experiência com rádios indica que você pode ligar as odu sem antena alguma, sem problemas. pode ligar na fonte que você mensurou sim. Pode brincar bastante com os bichinhos eles são bem poderosos. Só evite de conectar e desconectar o ODU do rádio com rádio ligado. como você vai trabalhar em bancada, baixe a potencia do mesmo. leia bastante sobre os mesmos.
qual par você tem de reserva ?

----------


## brunocemeru

Odu rtn 600.
Tem algum material para indicar ?

----------


## tutasme

tem um vídeo no youtube rtn comissoning.
scribd também tem bastante coisa (em inglês).

----------


## JonasMT

Tbm to com alguns rtn950 + eg4 os meus tbm só reconhecem 2 porta infelizmente to apanhando até kkkkk

Na hora de criar a brigde ao adicionar uma porta seja da eg4 ou isv3 da erro de encapsulamento. Alguem ja posso pelo menos problema?

----------


## JonasMT

Tbm to com alguns rtn950 + eg4 os meus tbm só reconhecem 2 porta infelizmente to apanhando até kkkkk

Na hora de criar a brigde ao adicionar uma porta seja da eg4 ou isv3 da erro de encapsulamento. Alguem ja posso pelo menos problema?

----------


## lucianobatista

O encapsulamento de todas as portas participantes da Bridge devem está em NULL. 

Enviado via XT1068 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Nielsen

Da uma conferida se todas interfaces tanto do rf quanto da rede estão em layer2 e com o mesmo mtu.
Depois junta as duas pelo elan ou eline esqueci qual da certo
Tem que ver se as interfaces nao estão amarradas em nenhuma outra configuração tipo eaggr eline elan qinq e etc

----------


## tutasme

isso Nielsen, verifique mstp também pode ser que ela esteja amarrada em outra config, nas configurações de ethernet coloque todos os encapsulamentos em Null da if também coloque em null, o método mais fácil é E-LAN service., usar o windows XP também ajuda.....

----------


## Nielsen

Liguei os meus na bancada um ao lado do outro deitados.
Nem lembro a potencia que estava  :Frown:

----------


## JonasMT

> isso Nielsen, verifique mstp também pode ser que ela esteja amarrada em outra config, nas configurações de ethernet coloque todos os encapsulamentos em Null da if também coloque em null, o método mais fácil é E-LAN service., usar o windows XP também ajuda.....


Muito obrigado, era esse mesmo o erro! Bridge Ok, agora é apanhar pra configurar o ptp kkkk

----------


## Nielsen

tem diferença usar layer2 ou null?
e o mtu acho que o meu esta 1620?

----------


## JonasMT

> E bota apanhar nisso. Aqui apanhamos muito pra configurar, agora 100% afinado, o bixo é extremamente estável, RTN950 também. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone.


To com 2x 905 rodando a quase 3 meses o paz no coraçao kkk agora é subir mais 3x 950.

ps: Fica a dica em 7/8/10ghz com ODU xmc-2 só vai até 256qam quase perdi os cabelo tentando subir a 1024 e sem sucesso, agora é brigar com quem me vendeu e garantiu 1024qam.
Pra fazer isso precisa ser a ODU XMC-2h

----------


## Nielsen

Tem muitas particularidades esses hardware, tanto placas , quanto odus ? embola meio de campo

----------


## JonasMT

> Tem muitas particularidades esses hardware, tanto placas , quanto odus ? embola meio de campo


Se comprar os modelos modulares tem sim, mas geralmente apenas de ler o manual se pega as manha. Eu achei os 950 meio dificil no inicio pois o 905 vem tudo embutido.

----------


## JonasMT

Alguem sabe me dizer pq no meu web nao aparece essa bendita aba aqui



Quando clico nela só aparece essa bendita tela e nao consigo configurar nada

----------


## JonasMT

Consegui finalmente, apos ver um video no youtube percebi que o WebLCT é mais bugado que tudo, qualquer alteraçao feita deve ser dado aplique + query e no caso da odu só reconheceu apos adicionar fechar o LCT parar o serviço e entrar novamente, Link ON. Mesmo usando o windows xp esse programa é bemmm vagabundo.

----------


## tutasme

Ler os manuais ( hardware description guide ) nos dá uma visão melhor com o que estamos mexendo. Só pra dar uma ideia as placas ifu2 ifx2 tem funcões diferentes
ifu2 para o transmissão tdma+ethernet enquanto a ifx2 é para o xpic e isu2 u de universale ou seja faz tanto ifu2 como xpci e as mais novas isv3 que modulam em 512qam e 1024qam em odu mxc. CSHA CSHB CSHC CSHD é a mesma controladora com interfaces diferentes umas eth outras com sfp e por aí vai

----------


## armc_2003

Pessoal, venho em público, agradecer ao colega @*lucianobatista*, que resolveu meu problema com um huawei.
O cara é fera no assunto.
Luciano, muito obrigado.


______
André

----------


## tutasme

Tenho uma 950 na qual não consigo logar, já tentei todas as senhas possíveis lct password root password e até szhw nesoft. 
não foi reconhecida pela search NE somente por auto IP discovery.
Placa CSH com led ( prog ) aceso vermelho
alguém tem alguma idéia ?

----------

